# In Memory of Ava



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

About this time last year I was arriving at Adrian's house. We had had Kirk for about 2 months and Ava had been with us for 28 days. 4 days prior Ava had started acting strangely, but it didn't send any red flags for me because I was not informed about bird illness or symptoms at the time. I think Ava was in my life for that reason..to teach me about proper bird ownership, care, and quarantine.

About a month ago, a member here private messaged me and asked me what happened to Ava. They wanted to know why she had died so young. I cried when I wrote it and relived this very morning of last year...and this is what I sent back to them:



> Well let me tell you in a chain of events. First to understand everything, you need to be aware of the fact that the birds live at my boyfriend's house and I don't live with them.
> 
> We got Kirk in August of 2011 from a flea market..which is obviously not the most appropriate place to get a bird from. Well I loved Kirk so much I convinced my boyfriend that we should get another. So a month later we went to the flea market again and by that time I had already done a little bit of research and I knew that Kirk was a Lutino of some sort and I knew what a pearl was..etc.
> 
> ...


I was not a part of this forum until November; by that time I had researched enough to figure out what quarantine was and I also weaned my first "baby." Because of this chain of events, I have become paranoid with my own birds. And I have become a *strict* advocate of quarantine. So please, when I tell you that quarantine is important, understand that I have experience first hand what it feels like to have all your birds' lives at stake..don't get offended that I get upset when people decide not to quarantine when they are very informed about it and know the risks. If you decide not to quarantine when you are very well aware of the process and reasons behind it, *and you have an appropriate area to quarantine in* then that is poor bird ownership in my opinion. If I hadn't learned how to take care of my birds then I wouldn't even have Kirk today. 

_R.I.P. Ava._​
*You've been gone a year now and we still love and miss you everyday, especially Kirk. He has never been the same.​*


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I just cried, Bailey. I never asked your story because I know how much it hurts to try to relive those moments. I cried when Krissi passed too. Little Ava was beautiful and although you were ill informed at the time, you still gave her so much love.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What a beautiful memorial. I'm sure Ava knows how lucky she was to have your love even for a short time.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i am sorry to hear about her passing


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I know I've never told her story. I just introduced myself and said she was deceased..I think it is a good thing to share so people can understand why I am so gun-ho over quarantine. Also, she deserves some rememberance. She taught me a whole lot in a very small span of time. :smart:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You just made me cry and I don't cry, plus I'm at work lol. That is a beautiful story about sweet Ava. We have our animals for a reason.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Very beautiful remembrance. Tear jerking for sure.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. That must have been so hard to go through, and to remember. It made me cry, and I'm at work too! good thing no one came into the microscope room where I was reading... lol. And I completely agree with you about quarantine.


----------



## Kermieluvr (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing Ava's story. I couldn't keep the tears from flowing either. I've seen your signature too many times to count and wondered what happened, I just didn't have the courage to ask. You (as well as many others) have helped me so much in the past couple of months since my little rescue bird flew into my life. I came here knowing very little and have learned so much. Thank you!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You're very welcome. And I'm happy to share all my stories. They've helped me learn (the hard way) and they can definitely help others as well. Krissi's story is already on the forum if you're curious about her too:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=29560

Thanks for everyone's support.  I try not to be sad about Ava much anymore, but it occasionally gets to me..it definitely gets easier as time goes on.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She is such a beauty. Thank you for sharing her story...it made me cry, too, but at the same time it's good to honor her and celebrate her life even if it's a bit painful.


----------



## Kermieluvr (Aug 25, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> You're very welcome. And I'm happy to share all my stories. They've helped me learn (the hard way) and they can definitely help others as well. Krissi's story is already on the forum if you're curious about her too:
> http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=29560


Yes, I was curious but again didn't want to ask.  Thank you for sharing the link. Sharing your stories will definitely help others, I know they've helped me. I've read time and time again on this site to quarantine new birds and I would have done it because I read it here... but reading your story put it all into perspective of just how serious it can be and sometimes it takes reading what could happen to make you not willing to take the risk.

I've spent so much time on this site trying to read everything I can. I've been reading older posts and taking notes of signs and symptoms to look for, things that should and shouldn't be done, etc... I want to know everything I can to give my little rescue bird the best life I can. If it weren't for this site and the awesome members here, I don't think my little rescue bird and I would've made the progress we've made so far.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I just want to say I have a soft spot for rescue birds. 

Luna was sold too early so I took him and weaned him, Krissi's owner was desperate to find a home for her before she moved to Florida (the saddest part of that story is that Amber returned to the area shortly after Krissi's death..so she was that close to having her back), and Allie was my real rescue. She has many threads about the forum. She probably wouldn't be alive today if I hadn't gone all that way and got her; she is a sweetheart.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your story. What a special little bird Ava was and so adorable. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I ve got my eyes full of tears at work right now.Thanks for sharing Ava s story,she was such a cutie.Fly free,little Ava,who was much loved . X x


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautifully written memorial.

Ava may not have lived long on this earth but she was loved and had a great time with you, even if it was heartbreakingly short.

She will always have a place in your heart and through that her memory will live on.


----------

